
Ask HN: How do you plan your life? - 0x54MUR41
Hi, HN. I am currently 23 years old and starting to get worried about the future. I need advice about designing the plan life. This includes career, health (both physical and mental), family, friend, and other essential part of life. If there is a resource, you can share it.<p>Thank you.
======
a-ron
You want to create a plan for your entire life? That sounds really fucking
boring, not to mention destined to fail miserably. If you think you're worried
now without a plan, just think how worried you'll be when things don't go
according to your plan.

If you're healthy, you have nothing to really worry about. If you're not,
there's your plan until you achieve some semblance of health.

If you have all the money you could ever need, then you have nothing to worry
about. If not, get busy figuring out how to make at least enough money to live
on. For some, it's simply, "get a damn job." For others, you'll have to figure
it out on your own.

If you're getting all the sex you want, then you have nothing to worry about.
If you're not, then get busy learning the ins and outs of relationships and
all that crap.

If you have some skill that you're really fucking good at already, then you
have nothing to worry about. If not, you get the idea.

No one can tell you with certainty what to do with your life. Pick a thing and
start doing it until it's no longer interesting. Then pick something else.
Stay in touch with your family and friends. Exercise a lot and eat as healthy
as possible. Make some money, have some sex, take some risks, whatever.

Good luck.

~~~
0x54MUR41
Yes, I do. But, I would rather focus on career. I mean designing the career. I
don't know how to start it.

You're right. That's life. We don't know things are going to be. Thank you for
your advice.

------
selmat
can you share what are your worries about?

When i was in my early 20s i have read book(dont remember name) where was
something like this: create list of 100 things what you want to achieve in
your life. Split it to desired parts like: job, family, hobby, living etc. For
example 10 categories with 10 things per category.

Those days it was list of dreams. It seemed almost impossible to achieve it.
But i have started with small steps and performing all necessary steps how
tick one by one. Now, i have almost all main things i ever wanted (house,
family, own book,own business, car, above average income, etc.)

There are plenty of great books (but please dont read anything about passive
income from property renting. This is not kind of business for normal people).

From my own experience...Everything is about persistent ,hardworking, never
give up and learn from failures - owns and others. It is not possible to get
wisdom without years of real life experience. So...keep reading, watching
around you and listening. Everything will come on its own.

~~~
0x54MUR41
Things that I mostly worries about are my career and future plan. Like what I
said before, I don't know how to start to plan it. I really want to start what
I should achieve at the range of 25-27 and so on, for example.

By the way, creating a list what we want to achieve sounds good to me. I think
it's better start with it. Thank you for your advice too.

